# Lawrance H2O ?



## Old Bill (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello all,

I have A H2O handheld with Navionics software that I have been quite pleased with and really enjoyed the detail provided by this unit. However now I would like to use it on the road both in my truck, and on my motorcycle. Does anyone know of a software that would provide this information, and I could just swap the chips out back and forth?

Thanks in advance,

Bill


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I believe you want Map Create software.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Save yourself some grief and gain more functionality by picking up a "base" Garmin Nuuvi for around $150.00 to $200.00. It'll give you more than what you'll need and be very easy to use.


----------



## L Carr (Jun 11, 2007)

Map Create, or better than a Garmin for the bang for the buck, get a Lowrance XOG. It uses the same chart your H2Oc does, and is a crossover/turn-by-turn/on water unit. Comes with a rock solid mounting base, and it rocks as far as I am concerned. The Garmin is a great unit, but it doesn't have the flexibility and charts available for use on inland lakes and as a turn by turn that the XOG has. The XOG is on sale at a lot of places for about $150. And like I said, it uses the Navionics charts. I have used mine for a year now...and will be buying two more for family members for Christmas.

Larry Carr
Navionics Inc.


----------



## Bender16v (Oct 28, 2007)

I have an H20c and both the HotMaps chip and the Lakemaster. The Lakemaster does give you road maps but don't try to use the navigation on land! (it's a straight line) 
I agree that a normal car GPS would be the best route.


----------



## Old Bill (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## Ultraman (Feb 9, 2004)

Map Create is what I use.


----------



## tdd2008 (Feb 18, 2008)

does map create give you turn by turn or a straight line also what does it cost


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Before long nobody will remember how to read a map. :lol:


----------

